# Leaky Butt Syndrome



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

I think I have this. Does any one else? Seems to have gotten worse as I get older, maybe due to age. Any solutions?


----------



## rickoshea (Nov 23, 2003)

Yep - I seem to have a bit of this after developing my IBS - a small leakage of "pasty" stool from time to time . Haven't got any solution though :-( .........


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Do the anal manometry tests. it might reveal low resting pressure. if your sensation is intact, biofeedback can help.


----------



## CinL (Mar 22, 2004)

I have this problem also, For me this started after my 3rd child was born. And has gotten worse over the years.


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

I help most of my leaking symptoms with metamucil, which gives me some consistency by absorbing the fluid. This limits my time between when my brain gets the info I have to go vs when I actually HAVE to go, not good, but it is an acceptable trade off.


----------



## AlphaMale (Jan 21, 2004)

There are things get worse and others get better.while your body is older, your perciption, muturity and understanding improve. your skills to handle stress really become good. According to Eric the gut-brain is an essential part of understanding the IBS.mine start 13 years ago, and the food alergy progressivly got worse, while the perciption and muTurity improved.deep inside I feel that I will be cured


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

I have had more trouble with it since my anal fistulectomy. I just have to make sure to have wipes available for 'after' and use a little A & D ointment to protect [I think it may actually help plug up the problem!!!]


----------

